# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Ruby Button

## Perdita

Hollyoaks sixth former Ruby Button has busy times ahead on screen in the coming days as the build-up to her upcoming wedding storyline begins.

When Ruby reunites with fellow student Martin 'Jono' Johnson (Dylan Llewellyn) next week, their reignited relationship develops quickly - culminating in a surprise proposal.

As well as the romance plot, Ruby continues to be a key player in the soap's ongoing teen bullying storyline, failing to support Esther Bloom (Jazmine Franks) as her ordeal gets worse.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Anna Shaffer, who plays Ruby, to hear her thoughts on the latest dramas for her character.

How does Ruby and Jono's reunion come about?
"Well, when Jono decides that he wants to join the army, Ruby realises that she still has really strong feelings for him, but she doesn't know how to make him stay. But they end up getting back together after Maddie suggests it to Ruby. Maddie thinks Jono would definitely have a reason to stay if he and Ruby were back together.

"After that, Ruby tells Jono how she feels and he says that he feels the same way. Unfortunately though, he still wants to go off and join the army."

They've had various ups and downs, but do you think Ruby and Jono are actually a good match?
"I think they are a good match, but their relationship hasn't really worked before, because they've both been affected by what other people think. They've been a bit shy, nervous and too reluctant to show their true feelings.

"This time it's a much more honest relationship. You'll see them much more openly happily together as a couple."

A lot of our readers were quite angry on Ruby's behalf when Jono treated her badly earlier in the year. Do you wish she'd stood up for herself more?
"Definitely! When we were doing all those scenes, I was thinking, 'Come on Ruby, stand up for yourself - this is ridiculous!' But I could also relate to it because sometimes when you really like somebody and you want them to like you back, you're willing to accept any mistakes they make."

We know that Jono proposes with a Haribo ring next week! Does Ruby find that romantic?
"I think, bless her, Ruby is very naÃ¯ve so she does find it romantic! She knows that they're very young, but she takes the Haribo ring to be a symbol of his commitment. She's very happy about it."


Â© Lime Pictures


Jono still seems committed to joining the army, though. Is Ruby surprised that he's so interested in this idea?
"Yeah, I think she's definitely surprised because it's not anything that he's mentioned before. Jono has always been very happy to hang out with Bart, who is becoming quite lazy and much more interested in smoking weed. Jono doesn't want to turn out like Bart, but it does come as a complete shock to Ruby."

You're also quite heavily involved in Esther's bullying storyline at the moment. How do you feel about being part of that story?
"It's a great thing to be a part of, because it is such an important issue. Bullying is something that happens so often, so I think people have to constantly be aware of it. 

"I think anyone can relate to bullying in some way - we all know a bully, and probably quite a few of us have been a bully at some point in our lives too. So it's great that we get a chance to tackle that issue through the storytelling on the show."

Given that they share a home, why doesn't Ruby defend Esther more?
"I think Ruby is still really stuck in that place where she's so desperate to be with the cool kids. That's especially the case once she gets back with Jono. The one thing she fears will rock the bond that she's got with Sinead, Maddie and the rest of the guys is her relationship with Esther. 

"Ruby knows how they all feel about Esther, so she is torn and she does act quite badly, because she doesn't stand up to them. She wishes she could, but ultimately she cares about what other people think rather than what she thinks herself."

Do you find that frustrating when you're playing Ruby?
"I do find it really hard sometimes, especially because myself and Jazmine are such good friends in real life. I go into work thinking, 'Oh no, I don't want to be mean to Jazmine today!' But for the purposes of the story, it's important to just get on with it and do your job properly. 

"I think Ruby's character is an interesting one, because she's very easily manipulated and she is very naÃ¯ve. Sinead and Maddie are being bitchy and mean, but I think what Ruby is doing is almost worse because she's letting it happen and not standing up to them."

A lot of viewers seem to be waiting for the moment where Ruby changes sides and supports Esther. Do you think that could happen?
"I think it could happen, but it's so hard with Ruby because she always wants to fit in, whereas Esther is much more comfortable not fitting in. I'd definitely like to see that happen, but I don't know if it will!"


Â© Lime Pictures


The sixth formers play a horrible prank on Esther next week which terrifies her. How involved is Ruby in that?
"In this case, it's more that she doesn't stop it from happening, rather than it being something that she's actively created with the other girls. She's much more reluctant to go along with it, but she does. Again, I think that's just as bad because the end result is still the same - Esther is really upset and continues to get bullied by everyone else.

"Ruby feels really, really guilty about it, but once again she feels torn. She can't appear to be guilty in front of the other girls because they don't share the same feeling."

Ruby started out as a bitchy character, then we saw a nicer side and now she seems to be getting nastier again! Which do you prefer playing?
"It's hard to pick, really. It is fun to play a bitchy character because you can be a bit more outrageous than you can be in your usual life! But I also definitely liked exploring the more vulnerable side to Ruby.

"Now it's a bit more frustrating because I'm thinking, 'Ruby, you were in exactly the same position that Esther was in and now you're treating her like everyone treated you!' But I think that can sometimes be what it's like when you're young - Ruby's part in the storyline is being young and naÃ¯ve. Deep down inside, I think Ruby is still a good person."

Are you involved in the online initiative that Hollyoaks have created for the bullying storyline?
"Yes, we've all been doing the online stuff, which will be filtering into the show. That's really exciting as it's something completely different, and it's a good way for the younger generation to explore the bullying story further."

Do people ever confuse you with your character and expect you to be nasty?
"I think people do that all the time, actually! I guess it's almost a compliment if you play a bitchy character and people think you're really horrible, because then you're doing your job right. But I do get that sometimes - people say, 'Oh you're not bad, are you?' and I say, 'No, I'm not!'"

In real life, you're housemates with Jorgie Porter. What is she like to live with?
"She's great to live with - she has got so much energy. We always watch TV together and eat popcorn. We're obsessed with making popcorn at the moment! It's a very girly, messy house so whenever people come round they're usually shocked by how messy we are! But apart from that it's lovely!"

Check back on Digital Spy next month for Anna's thoughts on Ruby's dramatic wedding week.

----------


## alan45

:Nono: 


> Check back on Digital Spy next month for Anna's thoughts on Ruby's dramatic wedding week.


I'm sure DS will be glad of the free publicity

----------


## Perdita

oops sorry, did not realise  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anna Shaffer has suggested that her character Ruby Button can still be redeemed following her recent bullying storyline.

Ruby has been at the centre of upsetting scenes over the past few months with her long-running torment of Esther Bloom (Jazmine Franks), who later made a suicide attempt as her life became a misery.

 However, viewers will see Ruby finally confess to her role in the bullying next week as Esther's situation becomes critical in hospital.

Shaffer told PA: "Once she finds out that this is it, Esther's either going to live or die and she's in this state really because of what Ruby's done to her, that's when she feels complete guilt.

"She feels really awful and she wants to be punished."

Asked whether Ruby can show a softer side, the actress replied: "I think it's always been there, she does have a heart. We've seen how easily she was manipulated by Maddie and she wanted to be part of the cool gang.

"At the end of the day, Ruby is human and humans make mistakes. She's done an awful thing but people can be forgiven and people can change."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (29-01-2013)

----------


## GennieFan

I just hope it isn't straight away if people forgive Ruby, in time I could understand that I have just after ten years spoken to one of my bullies at school I really didn't feel any hatred but ask me 10 years ago and I would of shouted at you for mentioning her name

----------

lizann (29-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

esther is easily forgiving

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anna Shaffer has revealed that fans often mistake her for bully Ruby Button in real life.

The actress, whose character has made Esther Bloom's life hell in recent months, explained that she receives messages on Twitter from angry viewers defending Esther.

"I've had quite a lot of backlash on Twitter for example, but I think you have to take it in your stride because if people genuinely believe you're a nasty person then you're doing the right job," MSN quotes her as saying.

"That's the character I have to portray. It's not that nice and it is a bit repetitive when people go, 'Stop being mean to Esther' in the street but it's all part of the job and you just have to take it in your stride.

"Hopefully in coming weeks Ruby will redeem herself because she does feel so bad about what she's done."

She added that being good friends with Jazmine Franks, who plays Esther, means the pair can really "go for it" while filming their scenes.

"It's actually a bonus that we are such good friends," she said. "A while ago I had to slap her across the face and she was going, 'Go on, just do it'. If we didn't like each other in real life there's no way she would have let me slap her across the face!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Is is true the actress who plays Ruby is leaving?

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anna Shaffer has decided to leave the show.

The actress has been playing Ruby Button on the Channel 4 soap for three years.

A Hollyoaks spokesperson confirmed the news to Digital Spy this morning, revealing that Shaffer's final scenes will air early next year.

Shaffer started filming with Hollyoaks in late 2010 and her first scenes aired in January 2011, when Ruby was introduced as the bitchy sister of Duncan Button (Dean Aspen).

Ruby's early storylines concentrated on her manipulative behaviour and rebellious antics in the village. However, fans also saw a softer side to her personality when it was revealed that she was illiterate and was hiding her struggles from teachers and friends.

Ruby also had a key role to play in Esther Bloom's dark bullying story, tormenting her roommate and friend after unfairly blaming her for the death of boyfriend Jono (Dylan Llewellyn).

More recently, Ruby has been in an on-off relationship with womaniser Ziggy Roscoe (Fabrizio Santino), which will continue with more twists and turns in the next few weeks.

Prior to Hollyoaks, Shaffer portrayed the role of Romilda Vane in the final three Harry Potter films.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anna Shaffer has decided to leave the show.

The actress has been playing Ruby Button on the Channel 4 soap for three years.

A Hollyoaks spokesperson confirmed the news to Digital Spy this morning, revealing that Shaffer's final scenes will air early next year.

Shaffer started filming with Hollyoaks in late 2010 and her first scenes aired in January 2011, when Ruby was introduced as the bitchy sister of Duncan Button (Dean Aspen).

Ruby's early storylines concentrated on her manipulative behaviour and rebellious antics in the village. However, fans also saw a softer side to her personality when it was revealed that she was illiterate and was hiding her struggles from teachers and friends.

Ruby also had a key role to play in Esther Bloom's dark bullying story, tormenting her roommate and friend after unfairly blaming her for the death of boyfriend Jono (Dylan Llewellyn).

More recently, Ruby has been in an on-off relationship with womaniser Ziggy Roscoe (Fabrizio Santino), which will continue with more twists and turns in the next few weeks.

Prior to Hollyoaks, Shaffer portrayed the role of Romilda Vane in the final three Harry Potter films.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ruby discovers who Ziggy slept with (Frankie) and plots horrible revenge

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Ruby Button will seek revenge against boyfriend Ziggy Roscoe after discovering that he has cheated on her.

As reported at the weekend, Ruby (Anna Shaffer) is in for a shock when she learns that Ziggy has been having a fling with her guardian Frankie Osborne.


After breaking up with Ziggy, a scheming Ruby decides to get even by fooling him into thinking that he has been hired as the new face of a fragrance.

Ruby even organises a fake TV commercial shoot as she sets Ziggy up for a fall.

Fabrizio Santino, who plays Ziggy, told All About Soap: "He's always fancied himself as a model. He runs straight to Sandy to tell her he's got a real commercial - little does he know Ruby has set the whole thing up to get her own back on him!

"Ziggy thinks it's gone like a dream. The director says he's a natural. But of course, Ruby's in the wings laughing her head off."

Ruby later plays the embarrassing footage publicly at The Dog, wanting to humiliate Ziggy.

Santino continued: "Ziggy's gutted, but in some ways he still considers himself to be famous because he's on a screen! If he's going to be humiliated, then it's not such a bad way to do it. Ruby really wants to hate Ziggy, but she can't bring herself to. He wants her back as well, because she's still his sweetheart."

Meanwhile, show bosses are also lining up a surprise friendship for Ziggy and newcomer Leela Lomax (Kirsty-Leigh Porter).

Santino said: "Him and Leela are going to become great friends, so I've been told. I think she's going to bring out a different side to Ziggy and show he's not just a hunter who's interested in getting girls into bed. He can also be a good mate."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Ruby Button will seek revenge against boyfriend Ziggy Roscoe after discovering that he has cheated on her.

As reported at the weekend, Ruby (Anna Shaffer) is in for a shock when she learns that Ziggy has been having a fling with her guardian Frankie Osborne.


After breaking up with Ziggy, a scheming Ruby decides to get even by fooling him into thinking that he has been hired as the new face of a fragrance.

Ruby even organises a fake TV commercial shoot as she sets Ziggy up for a fall.

Fabrizio Santino, who plays Ziggy, told All About Soap: "He's always fancied himself as a model. He runs straight to Sandy to tell her he's got a real commercial - little does he know Ruby has set the whole thing up to get her own back on him!

"Ziggy thinks it's gone like a dream. The director says he's a natural. But of course, Ruby's in the wings laughing her head off."

Ruby later plays the embarrassing footage publicly at The Dog, wanting to humiliate Ziggy.

Santino continued: "Ziggy's gutted, but in some ways he still considers himself to be famous because he's on a screen! If he's going to be humiliated, then it's not such a bad way to do it. Ruby really wants to hate Ziggy, but she can't bring herself to. He wants her back as well, because she's still his sweetheart."

Meanwhile, show bosses are also lining up a surprise friendship for Ziggy and newcomer Leela Lomax (Kirsty-Leigh Porter).

Santino said: "Him and Leela are going to become great friends, so I've been told. I think she's going to bring out a different side to Ziggy and show he's not just a hunter who's interested in getting girls into bed. He can also be a good mate."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anna Shaffer has spoken for the first time about her decision to leave the show, promising a "fitting ending" for her character Ruby Button.

Last month, it was revealed that Shaffer will depart the Channel 4 soap early next year as her current contract comes to an end.

Ruby has been on screen since 2011 and has been central to a number of the show's teen storylines, including last year's bus crash stunt and the tragic bullying of Esther Bloom.

Speaking to Digital Spy about moving on from the programme, Shaffer explained: "I've loved my time at Hollyoaks and playing Ruby, but I've just got itchy feet and I want a new, fresh beginning. Obviously we film up in Liverpool and I miss London, my parents, my brother and my boyfriend, so I'm ready for a change but I'll be really sad to leave.

"I've still got a couple of months of filming left to go. I finish at the end of January, so there's still a whole lot of Ruby to come."

Discussing the plans for her exit plot, she continued: "I don't know everything yet, but I do know roughly what's going to happen. I think it's a fitting end for Ruby and I'm very excited and happy with it."

Although a number of cast members have left Hollyoaks in recent months, the programme has introduced new faces and this week achieved its highest Channel 4 rating of the year. E4's first look figures are also well up on 2012.

Shaffer added: "I'm glad that I'm leaving the show when it's on such a high. It's in such an amazing place. Since I've been here, there's definitely been ups and downs with the ratings but I'm so proud of the show as it is now. 

"I feel really happy to leave it at this point because I know that it's just going to go from strength to strength. I probably will be watching a bit jealous saying, 'I wish I was there! What are the Osbornes up to?'"

On her future plans, she concluded: "I'm just going to see what's out there. I'm going to have a really long lie-in - the longest lie-in ever! Then I'm just going to see what's next. I'm a mixture of scared and excited."

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks fans can expect more fireworks for the Osborne family this week as Ruby Button discovers that her boyfriend Ziggy Roscoe is having a fling with her guardian Frankie.

The drama kicks off after Ziggy and Frankie sleep together again, only to be caught out by some incriminating video footage and misplaced underwear…

Digital Spy recently caught up with Anna Shaffer, who plays Ruby, to hear how her character reacts to the betrayal.

Are you enjoying portraying the Ruby and Ziggy relationship?
"I am, actually. Ruby's had a few different relationships since being in the village, but I think being with Ziggy has been a lot more fun for her. There's also a different dynamic because Ziggy is a little bit older than Ruby, so she's suddenly feeling like a nervous schoolgirl all over again. That's been quite fun to play and I really enjoy working with Fab [Santino], who plays Ziggy."

What are your thoughts on them as a couple?
"I think they are quite a good match, but with Ziggy it's a case of, 'Once a cheat, always a cheat'. He finds it so hard to change his ways for Ruby, even though he wants to. When they're good as a couple, they're great, but when they're not so good, they're awful! Maybe ultimately they're not meant to be together, even though they'd really like to make it work."

Next week, Ruby gets a nasty surprise when Peri shows her a video of Ziggy climbing out of The Dog half-naked! How does she react to his cheating?
"Ruby feels really gutted. It's not been the easiest road with Ziggy, but up until now she's learned to trust him, so this comes from nowhere and is a real shock. It's one of those moments where it feels like your heart's about to jump out of your mouth because you can't believe what's happening. Ruby is really devastated."

What happens when Ruby confronts Ziggy?
"He puts on the Ziggy charm and says, 'Of course nothing happened - it's nothing like that'. He manages to convince Ruby that he was just waiting for her to come home from college so they could have a romantic moment alone, but Frankie found him and chucked him out. Even though it does sound quite far-fetched, it does make sense in a way because it's the kind of thing that Ziggy would do! He manages to talk her round."

Ruby later finds Frankie's underwear in her room, which confirms all of her suspicions… Who is she most angry with - Frankie or Ziggy?
"She's fuming at both of them, but I think it's more Frankie. It's such a huge level of betrayal and she can't believe that Frankie would do something like that to her. Since Ruby has joined the village and become part of the Osborne family, it's not always been easy. Obviously there was a lot of drama last year with the bullying storyline, but I think Ruby has now found her place in the family. 

"To have someone she's so close to betray her in such a horrible way is something she doesn't know how to deal with. She can't quite get her head around it, because it's such a horrible thing to do."

Is Ruby's main reaction anger or is she upset?
"Hopefully it's quite varied. Initially it's quite a subtle reaction from Ruby because she's so shocked to begin with. Once it's all sunk in, she's really gunning for Frankie…"

Ruby orders Frankie to tell Jack the truth. Would Ruby have mixed feelings about destroying the Osbornes' marriage, though?
"That's the main problem here. Ruby wants to tell Jack and for everyone to know what Frankie has done to her. I guess she wants people to feel sorry for her and understand why she's so angry. But Ruby is really torn because if Jack does find out, it will destroy the Osborne family. There's so much other stuff going on, too - Tom's still missing and they've been through so much as a family with Darren and Nancy being separated.

"If the truth comes out, it will send the Osbornes back to square one, and causing that would be a big burden for Ruby to carry. But really she shouldn't be feeling like that, because it's Frankie who has caused the problem."

Ruby gets revenge on Ziggy by conning him into thinking that he's the new face of a fragrance! Are you glad she fights back?
"Definitely! The viewers have seen how Ziggy can totally sweet-talk his way out of anything with Ruby. After he's got away with so much, this is the first chance you get to see Ruby say, 'Hang on a minute - I know the truth, I'm not falling for your lies and I'm going to pay you back big time!' Hopefully the girls will be cheering Ruby on when they watch it."

Are we going to see more of Ruby's friendship with Holly?
"Yes, definitely. You really see how their friendship develops. They've got a lot in common after their boyfriends Jono and Callum died, so it's something they can both relate to. They both have blossoming romances with Roscoe boys too, so they've got that in common as well.

"I love Amanda [Clapham] in real life, too - I think she makes a great Holly and she's a brilliant addition to the cast. It's a testament to her talent that they've given her big storylines to jump into the show with. I'm really looking forward to seeing more from her."

How did you feel about being part of the 'sexting' story last week?
"It was a really great storyline to be a part of. I think we've really enjoyed working on something very topical, as it's important for our younger viewers to know this is happening. If 'sexting' has gone wrong for people in real life, hopefully we're showing that you don't have to go through it alone, people will be dealt with and there's a way to get over it."

Are you looking forward to what's next for Ruby? We've heard rumours of some slightly darker stuff coming up…
"I am really excited with what's coming. I hope the audience enjoy watching Ruby as much as I enjoy playing her, and I think the great thing about her is that she has so many different layers. What's coming up with the darker side should be really interesting for viewers to watch, so I just hope everyone enjoys it."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

she looks to be dead now from her cocaine binging

----------


## lizann

she returns for frankie's funeral

----------

